# Foul smelling urine?



## Sandex10

I've had foul (musty) smelling urine, at times, for a few months now. I never attributed it to my GD. But when I googled the symptoms, low and behold, there was Graves listed as one of the causes. It's amazing to me what this disease can do. I even learned that my strange looking nails are also related to the disease ( Plummers nails). 
I'm still awaiting treatment (go back to endo next Tuesday). I think I'm going to try the methimazole first. Hope for a remission. I can't wait for my heart to slow down. I forget how it feels to be relaxed. I'm praying that I handle the drug well, and that it brings some relief.


----------



## Andros

Sandex10 said:


> I've had foul (musty) smelling urine, at times, for a few months now. I never attributed it to my GD. But when I googled the symptoms, low and behold, there was Graves listed as one of the causes. It's amazing to me what this disease can do. I even learned that my strange looking nails are also related to the disease ( Plummers nails).
> I'm still awaiting treatment (go back to endo next Tuesday). I think I'm going to try the methimazole first. Hope for a remission. I can't wait for my heart to slow down. I forget how it feels to be relaxed. I'm praying that I handle the drug well, and that it brings some relief.


Hi, Sandex!! Are you on a beta-blocker? If I recall correctly, I too had a similar problem and also very odorous feet (that was horrible) and I had to use deo. Normally, I never had to use deoderant; maybe once in a blue moon.

Plummer's nails and I don't know about you but mine actually came of the beds. Very very painful. No moons.

Sending hugs to you and let us know how you do on the Methimazole.


----------



## Sandex10

Yikes! My nails aren't painful, but they curve in different directions from separating from the nail bed. I aslo have no moons.
Yes I am on a B blocker, but I can still feel my heart pounding at times.
The worst of all this though, is the muscle weakness and shakiness. I've been close to using a wheelchair when I have to go shopping. I can't stand for too long. The trembling is unbearable. How long after I start meds, will I gain some strength back. 
I was planning on doing some hiking this summer, but it will probably be out of the question


----------



## Andros

Sandex10 said:


> Yikes! My nails aren't painful, but they curve in different directions from separating from the nail bed. I aslo have no moons.
> Yes I am on a B blocker, but I can still feel my heart pounding at times.
> The worst of all this though, is the muscle weakness and shakiness. I've been close to using a wheelchair when I have to go shopping. I can't stand for too long. The trembling is unbearable. How long after I start meds, will I gain some strength back.
> I was planning on doing some hiking this summer, but it will probably be out of the question


I Sandex. Yes; I called that faux myastenia gravis. I had it so bad, I could not take steps, uterus and bladder prolapsed and the muscles supporting the lungs (I literally could not exhale much less inhale) and the heart of course is a muscle.

OMG!! I do "know" where you are at with this.

When on anti-thyroid meds; one is not to exercise too harshly but I found walking to be pretty good and I did do that but the stamina was not there. I don't know what to say; we are each so different.

I do know I never missed a day of work so my energy may have gone towards that. I was on Tapazole.

You will just have to try it and see what happens but please don't push too hard; it "is" contraindicated.


----------

